# Problema con fuentes en fluxbox (Solucionado)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, pues me he cambiado de gnome al gestor de ventanas fluxbox que hasta ahora va bastante bien, me han salido algunos problemas que voy resolviendo poco a poco, pero de este no tengo ni idea que sucede:

En openoffice la fuente de los menús (Archivo, Herramientas ...) es muy muy pero MUY grande, también sucedía con conky, así que configure slim (gestor de ventanas que ahora uso) con la opción "-dpi 86" que era la que tenía en gnome. Las letras de conky se ajustaron pero las de openoffice siguen igual de grandes, además la interfaz se ve horrible aunque lo tengo compilado con la USE gtk y el archivo .gtkrc-2.0 correctamente configurado. ¿¿Tienen idea de que pueda ser??

----------

## natxoblogg

Es raro, raro, raro..., yo utilizo fluxbox desde hace bastante tiempo y tube un el problema que dices con el tamaño de las fuentes, pero lo mio era devido a que cambié la versión de xorg, me salian las letras desproporcionadamente grandes, ya que fluxbox lee las fuentes del archivo xorg.conf.

Si has actualizado el xorg ultimamente puede que sea devido a esto. yo lo solucioné agregando a mano los directorios de las fuents donde tiene que leerlas. Es decir en el 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 agregé:

```
Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/home/natxo/.fonts"

EndSection
```

Dónde los directorios de lectura incluian las fuentes ya bastante pequeñas.

Si no es tu caso, el que hayas actualizado el xorg, puedes hacer una prueba. Entra en la sesion de gnome y pon la tipografia pequeña, si al arrancar fluxbox estas aparecen ya en su tamaño optimo, significará que fluxbox esta leyendo directamente de tu archivo en el home de fuentes, agregalo al xorg.conf en la primera opción y prueba, he incluso renombrarlo como default. Eso si, tiene un incombeniente, que si alguna vez utilizas de nuevo gnome vas a tenerlo en letras pequeñitas.

Haz la prueba y comentas, a ver que más soluciones podemos seguir sacando.

Salut!!!

----------

## achaw

Si mas alla de usar fluxbox, usas todo el resto de tu entorno gtk (como yo), esto te puede ayudar:

```
export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome
```

Eso hará que OO.org tenga la apariencia de los apps gtk.

Saludos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Gracias por las ideas pero no me han funcionado, agregue la USE gtk a OpenOffice y no tuve resultados, ahora probaré con la USE kde haber que pasa

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> ahora probaré con la USE kde haber que pasa

 

Que perderás el tiempo inútilmente, openoffice 3 ya no soporta ni kde ni qt, no sé por qué demonios conserva la USE en gentoo...

¿Por qué no pruebas LXDE "Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment"? Estoy enamorado de este ligerísimo entorno de escritorio. Mucho más fácil de configurar que fluxbox, más amigable y perfectamente (aunque opcionalmente) integrado con gtk, aunque también puede integrarse con qt (por lo que he leído, pero no lo he hecho por todo lo que habría que compilar...). Incorpora todo lo que le falta a fluxbox, como un gestor de archivos muy bonito (pcmanfm), visor de imágenes (gpicview) y una terminal muy atractiva (lxterminal).

Aaaay, perdón, esque estoy enamorado    :Very Happy: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   ahora probaré con la USE kde haber que pasa 
> 
> Que perderás el tiempo inútilmente, openoffice 3 ya no soporta ni kde ni qt, no sé por qué demonios conserva la USE en gentoo...

 

Si, me he dado cuenta de eso antes de compilarlo, y me he ahorrado el tiempo de recompilado.

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> ¿Por qué no pruebas LXDE "Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment"?

 

Porque me he dado cuenta de algo, no necesito el entorno de escritorio, deje gnome porque me di cuenta que nunca usaba nautilus, solo la terminal y a veces midnight commander, para ver pdf he instalado epdfviewer, mirar imágenes mirage (al cual puedo agregarle mis propios scripts), evolution por claws-mail... solo me luche 20 min haciendo reglas udev para el automount y tengo este problema con openoffice, he reducido más los dpi de inicio (hasta 79) y aumentado el tamaño de las fuentes, aun son grandes las letras pero ya puedo trabajar en él al menos; la verdad se me haría exagerado reducir más el valor de dpi porque no es una solución real así que está semi-solucionado.

Ahora piénsalo, fluxbox es fácil y bonito, no hay atajos de teclado predeterminados los creas a tu gusto, es más ligero que cualquier escritorio, no paneles molestos, grupos de ventanas estilo compiz pero sin efectos innecesarios, inicia de inmediato (no espero ni 2 segundos  :Very Happy: ), no aplicaciones predeterminadas he instalado lo que más me gusta (lastima que no hay alternativas a openoffice  :Sad: ), menús a tu gusto, se reinicia totalmente sin perder una sola ventana de trabajo, en fin un montón de ventajas de las cuales si puedes enamorarte.

----------

## natxoblogg

jeje, y en http://www.box-look.org tienes un monton de temas que te pueden encantar!!!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

La solución ha llegado, efectivamente OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome arregla el problema, pero solo cuando se ejecuta openoffice desde consola!!!

Por lo tanto para agregarlo al menú de fluxbox hay que hacer un script:

```
#!/bin/bash

export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome

soffice $1
```

y sustituir en el menú de fluxbox las entradas correspondientes. Por ejemplo:

```
[exec] (oo writer) {oowriter}
```

Por:

```
[exec] (oo writer) {script -writer}
```

Es raro que el menú de fluxbox no respete esa variable, pero eso me esta pasando ¿como puedo saber que variables de entorno si se están respetando?

----------

## t4d3o

Para que la respete creo que bastaría con agregarla a tu guion de inicio, por ejemplo a ~/.bashrc para que aparezca en todas las sesiones que se lancen, pruebalo por que no estoy seguro del todo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *t4d3o wrote:*   

> Para que la respete creo que bastaría con agregarla a tu guion de inicio, por ejemplo a ~/.bashrc para que aparezca en todas las sesiones que se lancen, pruebalo por que no estoy seguro del todo.

 

Gracias por la idea, hice esto:

1 .- Crear el archivo /etc/env.d/99personal (el nombre del archivo puede variar)

2 .- Dentro del archivo escribir: OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="gnome"

3 .- #env-update

4 .- #source /etc/profile

Listo!, así si lee la variable de entorno, gracias por su ayuda a todos.

----------

## achaw

Claro, es una variable de entorno, pense que lo habia aclarado. La forma como la cargues depende de vos, yo la cargo en mi ~/.xsession

Saludos

----------

